# CAM auto rhinestone setting machine



## ShanB (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all! I need some advice/insight on which auto rhinestone setting machine to order? There's quite a few and quite frankly I'm confused??  HELP!!! 


Thanks!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

There are mainly 3 different ones that most members on here talk about. The Ioline, Cams, and Decor are the three that most use. I have the Cams and I really do love it. I have read a lot about the Decor and the Ioline, but for me I decided on the Cams. It is a proven machine and has good support from Coldesi. The Decor has some really nice features, but hasn't been out long enough to know for sure how well it will hold up.


----------



## ShanB (Jul 20, 2013)

Those are the ones I have been considering but it's nice to hear good things about Coldesi, they are who I am considering purchasing through however how long have you had yours and have you experienced any problems? Is Coldesi helpful on the technical side? 

Thanks so much I really appreciate your input =)


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep, ColDesi is good and CAMS is good. We have the 6 color version for 3 years now; it is practically problem free. 

Make sure that your compressed air is dry (buy a chiller) if don't want to kill the solenoids inside your machine.
If you have problems with the noise of the compressor, buy a hydrovane type. It is a little more expensive, but it worth every penny.
If you can afford the CAMS or the Decor, don't even think about the Ioline. Different ballgame. Slow and amateurish, compared to the 2 other machines. Of course Ioline is much cheaper but you get what you pay for.
Learn and understand (!) how the CAMS work from ColDesi and don't forget about the (relatively minimal) maintenance. You don't want to buy spare parts for the CAMS if you don't have to, because ColDesi will "shave you" on that department. Otherwise they are lovely, knowledgeable and reliable people.
I hope this helps. 

Good luck...


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I started with a crystal press 1, bought used from ebay. It got me started into the business, but didnt take me far.

I then also acquired a used cams 1v2p from ebay. Coldesi gave me free phone support on it and helped me get it up and running.

I've been using it for almost 2 years now, and I couldnt imagine being where I am in this business without it.

The only thing with the cams machine is that your going to need to purchase decent design software. Gemmaster sucks! So either factor in money for coreldraw and one of the macros, winpcsign or check out the program that coldesi sells seperately.

If you want to do more than design straight lines and circles, your going to need better software. (ok gemmaster does more than lines and circles, but doesn't do it nearly as effective as anything else).


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I was looking at both the CAMS and Decor and I ended up getting the Decor. so far I have no issues and Mesa has been great with training and support (so far I have not needed much support but the training was on point).
I based my decision of a few things:
1st. I still work out of my home so the option to not have the air compressor was great for me
2nd. The cost was a consideration and the Decor was cheaper
3rd. The software was included in the cost
4th. All the different size plates were also included in the cost

So for me it was the entire package which was a few grand cheaper and so far my decor is great! I do expect with the way things are moving along so well, to have a stand alone location and to upgrade to the 4 or 6 color decor within a year.....Next Spring....at least that is the plan.
Good luck!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

If you don't mind sharing, what did your 2 stone machine cost? How many and what size plates came with it, and what software came with it?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

ifusion said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what did your 2 stone machine cost? How many and what size plates came with it, and what software came with it?


 The cost was below $15K. I comes with 4 or 5 plates double sided (sorry I haven't used them all yet) from ss6 - 30 I believe. I do have not used more than a 20, so I havent gone through them all yet.
It came with the Sierra Hot fix Era software which is fantastic.
And it also included the vaccum which is used instead of the air compressor.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds pretty good! Post back in a couple months and send an update about that vacuum. To me, that sounds like the main selling point in the system. I've got a cams... Got it used with a compressor for under 6k from a leasing company turn in. Its a deal that I've never seen anywhere else. I keep it in my garage, and well I'm immune to the compressor now, but its in my garage with my cams machine. I would be nice to have a unit I can keep in my house.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a 2 color decor. I love it. It's the older one that came with the compressor. I've used their 4 color one with the vacuum and it's great, so I'm thinking about upgrading sometime this year. 
It was 10k, came with 6 hopper plates, all sizes, compressor and I got Sierra Hotfix.
The support is great.


----------



## dknows003 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was just told that Coldesi is including the hot fix era with all their Cams machines. Also that their warranty is now 3 years and are willing to cover the machine under warranty for up to 5 years at an additional charge. 
I think that if a company is willing to back up their machine for up to 5 years that should tell you something about their machine.


----------



## ShanB (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree, I think after doing much research that's the company I'm leaning towards, I'm a strong believer in you get what you pay for & cheaper isn't always better usually never. Thanks again for your input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Coldesi is also willing to help customers who have bought their machines from someone else. We bought a DTG printer from someone else and Coldesi has helped us with problems we have had with it twice at no cost. We have really been pleased with the service we have had from them. Their prices of parts are a little high, but the service has been great and all at no extra charge.


----------



## inknburnrob (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a very slightly used CAMS 1V-6P-O with the optional rotating platen for sale. If anyone is interested you can email me at [email protected]. 

We used to have a Kornit and did DTG and some rhinestone work but we have switched direction and we are now a full sublimation cut and sew house.

So the CAMS machine sits in our warehouse, all my sewers want to use it but we just dont have a need. 

It's always been run with a compressor with a chiller and multiple filters air is always bone dry! Runs perfectly! 

I have a bunch of hoppers, tons of crystals and even a hand held ultrasonic setter and of course the Gem Master software shoot me an email.

Rob


----------



## dystynctboutique (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a CAMS rhinestone machine available let me know if you are interested.
Jane


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Jane,

Where is the machine and 1v2p or a 1v-6p and what year and cost

thanks

pm me if you want


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jane please tell me more

thanks
David


----------



## dystynctboutique (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello David

The machine is in Waterloo Ontario Canada.

We would like to sell a compressor and two heat presses with the machine.

I can let you know more about it if the location works.

Jane


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

just have to get it thru customs.... easier typed than done lol


----------



## dystynctboutique (Oct 9, 2013)

The details of the machine can be found on ebay we are asking $7500.00 US plus HST(13%tax) for the rhinestone machine $10,000.00(plus HST) for the combination machine, compressor and the two heat presses. You would be responsible for all shipping charges.

You would probably have to use a border broker to bring it in to the US it was purchased from the US and we were able to import it.

Let me know if you would like any more information.

Beverly


----------



## castellana14 (Jul 2, 2013)

How the price calculation docoración in the shirt?


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

dystynctboutique said:


> The details of the machine can be found on ebay we are asking $7500.00 US plus HST(13%tax) for the rhinestone machine $10,000.00(plus HST) for the combination machine, compressor and the two heat presses. You would be responsible for all shipping charges.
> 
> You would probably have to use a border broker to bring it in to the US it was purchased from the US and we were able to import it.
> 
> ...


Do you still have this machine? If so what model is it and what would the cost be to ship it across the border? Very interested. Thanks


----------



## overthetop (Jul 15, 2014)

HOw long ago did you but you machine? They are telling me the new on that hook up to the air is 11,000


----------



## dystynctboutique (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Linda, I bought it 4 years ago. Selling for $11,000 but willing to negotiate.

Jenn


----------



## dystynctboutique (Oct 9, 2013)

The price includes the CAM machine, compressor, 2 heatpresses-one for shirts and one for hats. We will include our inventory of rhinestuds and rhinestones.

For more information call us at 519-880-8222

Jenn and Beverly


----------

